# Then and Now



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

.......................


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Handsome boy!

Combat
Then

















Now. 7.5 Months

















I don't have puppy pics of Bomber


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

Coco at about 7 weeks and now 22 weeks


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Great pics! 

I love the 7 week pic of Brian, lol.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I almost spit my soda out at that 7week pic. Man that is hillarious!


----------



## Britsm (Dec 29, 2008)

Bowser at 8 Weeks
and Bowser at 6 Months


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

bedlambully....that has to be one of the cutest puppie pics ive ever seen


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

AWWW lovely looking dogs!


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

around 10 weeks



















6 months


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis 8 weeks








7 months


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Zeus around 8 weeks. 
























around 9 months I think 
















































And even older

























Princess at 6 weeks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sadie 9 weeks










Now @ 1



















Simba @ 9 weeks old










Simba Now @ 1



















Ember @ 6-8 weeks










Ember Now @ 1


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I guess I can do a "when I got him and Now' with Bomber.

His first day home.








Now


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lux at 2 1/2 Months Old with his little almond head and huge elephant legs. 









2 1/2 Years Old and 67Lbs.


----------

